# Mansion Caerleon Nr Newport



## boshmaster2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Found out about this place of my girlfriends chavvy little bro. it is a massive place and the pics dont do it justice.
from what little info i could find i understand that it is owned by the celtic manor.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful building. Sad that it's so trashed inside. Nice find.


----------



## boshmaster2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, what a beautiful building. Sad that it's so trashed inside. Nice find.



yeah its an awesome building but all fireplaces wiring and pipes have all been stolen then the local youth have done their worst


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 19, 2008)

Shocked at the damage! I think that needs pulling down and starting again. It's a real shame though because that's a nice building.


----------

